# Beaglebone Root Password



## Phishfry (Sep 5, 2015)

First time poster here.

I am having problems with Beaglebone Black RevC element14 and new FreeBSD install.

I cannot login to a new install with root as user and blank password.
This is only for FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE and the FreeBSD 11-CURRENT snapshots for July and August.

Booting from the FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE image for Beaglebone results in root user and blank(no input) as the wiki says. Working wonderfully. Just as expected.

Am I the only one experiencing this? Could I be missing something? 10.1-RELEASE works and 10.2-RELEASE or newer do not.

I am using a Prolific TTL to USB cable and with the FreeBSD 11-CURRENT images I also have HDMI output. Both the same, Locked out. seems password is not blank. Works with 10.1-RELEASE

Please help me as I would like to use FreeBSD current with HDMI output.


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 5, 2015)

"For convenience for those without console access to the system, a FreeBSD user with a password of freebsd is available by default for ssh(1) access. Additionally, the root user password is set to root, which it is strongly recommended to change the password for both users after gaining access to the system."
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/announce.html


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 5, 2015)

pkubaj said:


> "For convenience for those without console access to the system, a freebsd user with a password of freebsdis available by default for ssh(1) access. Additionally, the root user password is set to root, which it is strongly recommended to change the password for both users after gaining access to the system."
> https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/announce.html



I feel like a fool. I thought I tried all the easy root password combos.
Cross-compiled Anjuta GTK apps here we come!!!

Thank You For Your Time


----------

